
Apple Unveils macOS Catalina - iBelieve
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/3/18650205/apple-macos-catalina-10-15-update-announced-features-wwdc-2019
======
EduardoBautista
I sure hope that Slack can now get their iOS app (which performs better than
the current desktop version believe it or not) working on the Mac.

This has great potential to finally bring competition to Electron. We learned
that HTML and JS apps perform terribly on mobile. Why we repeated the same
mistake on desktop just boggles the mind. This should bring a huge number
native apps to the Mac (although this won't solve the issue for Windows or
Linux users).

